# A Good Way to Help Horses in Need this Year



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Instead of suggesting signing petitions that will start a debate I am here to encourage you to donate to some local rescues.

As we all know, taking care of horses is expensive. So, even if you just donate extra hay or extra money it will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Lol! Actually I do donate.... Yes, I found it to be more beneficial than signing any petitions (although if there would be a petition to put an abuser to jail for 5 years, I'd sign that one).


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

That's wonderful to hear that you already donate. 

I think I would also sign a petition like you have said.


----------

